# Red Feather Phoenix and Talon



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Hambone80 (Jan 28, 2010)

Very good review as usual! I love your reviews Ike.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I have both as well and they will do a number on anything unfortunate enough to find itself in front of an arrow tipped with an RFA head.


----------



## lttl_grimmy (Feb 4, 2009)

Just a quick question about them. When you have a miss, do they skip or do they grab the ground (dirt, weeds, rocks) and flip them up in the air so that they are hard to loose? I like the review and everything I have heard about them is great, however, I seem to find myself going back to the judo tip just because they are so hard to loose.


----------

